# Do you think his ears need glued/taped?



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My breeder just told me I need to glue his ears NOW and hope that the cartilage isn't permanently bent... I feel guilty, he is my first GSD pup and I didn't realize they weren't "normal" plus I've posted tons of pictures and no one ever mentioned anything(not putting that on you guys, guess I should have kept in better contact with my breeder)...

So anyways here's some recent pics, what do you think? I can see they are bent kind of funny but he just got done teething so I didn't think much of it, also he is 6 months old.

Beachday by Carriesue82, on Flickr


y u so handsome by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I never noticed anything wrong with his ears..  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess it's because they are not totally straight up and have kind of a weird curve to them? Like maybe his ear floofs are weighing them down a bit or something.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Your breeder is talking about the fold near the bottom of the outside of his ears.


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

This is an easy way to do this yourself and will work well with the type of issue his ears are having.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah that's what I thought, he's just barely done teething so I didn't think much of it... Guess I was wrong!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

WestCoastGSD said:


> This is an easy way to do this yourself and will work well with the type of issue his ears are having.
> 
> helping dog ears to stay stand and stay up - YouTube


Thanks, will try that!


----------

